# Stile & Rail Bit



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I have the Oak Park stile & rail bit # 50-125 and am having problems with the fit of the the cope & bead. According to the Router Workshop raised panels video, there should be a gap at the bottom of the rail where it fits in the bead joint (for the glue). I do not have this gap. My rail and bead bottom out on each other and I have a very slight gap in the face of rails and stiles after they are put together. My joint is fitting together to tight and not letting my pieces of the frame come together like they are supposed to. I do not see any type of adjustments as the fence has the two pins that fit in the Router Workshop table and the router only fits one way in the base plate. 

Just checking to see if anyone could help me with this problem.

thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I believe this is a height adjustment problem. What state/provence do you live in?


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm in Mississippi. 

It does not seem to be a height problem because the rails and stiles are flat and level on both the face and the back. If it was height problem, it seems that the stiles and rails would not line up level across the face of the joint.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Blue

Is this the bit you are using ?

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBIT-RB50-

If so it's a bit ticky to use,,, I have one like it and I don't care for it because you don't have a bearing on it to line up the cutters,,,,to the fence,,,The ones I like have bearing and shims that can be use...BUT try this move the fence back just a bit this will let the cutter go in just a bit deeper and give you a place for the glue, you can move the bit down by just a bit but this must be done with great care if you go to far the joint will look like crap and will not fit right......



===========


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

That is exactly the bit I am talking about. I have the Oak Park raised panel system and there is not any way (that I know of) to adjust the fence. It has the two pins that fit in predrilled holes in the router plate.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Goose, If your router is not centered on your mounting plate using the centering pin and inlay guide bushing you may have the geometry off slightly. Why dont you call 800-665-0252 and describe the problem to them. They can give you the official answer. I know some people have purchased a set of Freud bits and been much happier with them. They can give you the Freud part numbers but do not carry them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Blue

I know the system you are using this is what I would try, pull the dowel pins and find some 10-24 (3/16 screws) with nuts, this will let you move the fence back just a bit.
I see also they don't sale that bit any more that maybe why they don't, others may have had the same error..

If all else fails this is what I would do to get the job done ▼

http://cgi.ebay.com/2pc-1-2-Shank-R...1582016QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-4-SH-Oge...2399476QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem


==============


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the quick replies.


----------

